# geek



## el_torero

How do you say geek in Spanish?  I'm interested in an equivalent word that would be used in *Spain*.  ¿Cuál es la palabra que se usa para describir a una persona "geekish?


----------



## edwingill

Geek (as in socially inept person) = ganso,or perhaps  pazguato.


----------



## el_torero

Más contexto: Necesito una palabra equivalente para una persona que no es inepto socialmente, literalmente, sino para una persona que está obsesionado con un sujeto no muy popular.  Por ejemplo, en la escuela, una persona que le gusta mucho la clase de historia, o la clase de español es llamada "History geek" o "Spanish geek" como broma.


----------



## mariposita

Se dice: Es todo un empollón de historia.
 No es exactamente lo mismo, pero lo he escuchado en el mismo contexto varias veces.


----------



## el_torero

Gracias.  Pienso que empollón es la palabra que quiero.  También una amiga de España me ha dicho "friki".  Los dos parecen que significan lo mismo en este contexto.


----------



## edwingill

Obseso de la historia.


----------



## mariposita

Sí, tienes razón, _friki_ se aplica también:

_Es un friki de El Señor de los anillos..._ (he's a Lord of the Rings freak or he's a Lord of the Rings geek).


----------



## zaylha

¡Hola!

Por lo que he leído parece ser que "geek" y "nerd" son intercambiables en inglés. Pero en castellano sí que hay una diferencia entre "empollón" y "friki". Un "empollón" es alguien que estudia muchísimo, y que siempre contesta en clase, que lo sabe todo... Normalmente te imaginas al típico con gafas y delgado, etc., que pasa su vida en la biblioteca. 

Pero un friki no tiene por qué ser un empollón. Un "friki" es alguien que tiene una obsesión con algo; creo que el mejor ejemplo sería un chico que va a los "congresos de Star Trek" vestido de algún personaje..., que estudia el lenguaje de algún alienígena de la serie (Klingon). 

Para que veáis la diferencia, un friki puede sacar notas malas en la escuela, pero un empollón nunca bajará de un 9/10 en todos los exámenes, y si lo hace se sentirá fracasado. Y además el empollón puede no estar obsesionado con ningún tema en concreto, simplemente le gusta saber todo lo que se da en clase.

Se puede ser un friki de cualquier cosa, simplemente es una forma de decir que estás muy obsesionado con un tema.


----------



## mariposita

> Por lo que he leído parece ser que "geek" y "nerd" son intercambiables en inglés


 
Para mí, normalmente no son intercambiables nerd y geek. 



> Un "empollón" es alguien que estudia muchísimo, y que siempre contesta en clase, que lo sabe todo... Normalmente te imaginas al típico con gafas y delgado, etc, que pasa su vida en la biblioteca.


 
Para mí  es una descripción perfecta de un _*nerd*_.
mira aquí: http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=Nerd



> Pero un friki no tiene por qué ser un empollón. Un "friki" es alguien que tiene una obsesión con algo; creo que el mejor ejemplo sería un chico que va a los "congresos de Star Trek" vestido de algún personaje... que estudia el lenguaje de algún alienígena de la serie (Klingon).


 
Y esto es más o menos un *geek *(aunque geek puede tambíen referir a *un bicho raro*).

mira aquí: *http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=geek*



> Se puede ser un friki de cualquier cosa, simplemente es una forma de decir que estás muy obsesionado con un tema.


 
Lo mismo pasa en inglés, por ejemplo:

_Star Trek geek_
http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&rls=SUNA,SUNA:2005-44,SUNA:en&q="star+trek+geek"

_film geek_
http://www.google.com/search?sourceid=navclient&ie=UTF-8&rls=SUNA,SUNA:2005-44,SUNA:en&q="film+geek"



Y no olvides las palabras *dork, dweeb, freak*...


----------



## zaylha

¡Hola!
Me refería a un hilo que se llama "nerd & geek" (cuando buscas geek en wordreference -es que no me deja incluir enlaces aún-), cuando dije que había leído que eran intercambiables.
Pero me alegra saber que no lo son y que entonces puedo utilizar directamente empollón=nerd, friki=geek. ¡Gracias por la aclaración!
Un saludo.


----------



## parhuzam

Lo siento foreros, pero *geek y nerd* son intercambiables en el  inglés; eso de friki (freaky) y empollón, que otros lo aclaren.
_*Nerd y geek*_ no tienen nada de "freaky".


----------



## aurilla

"Friki" viene de la palabra en inglés "freak".
Ej.: "He's a computer freak" = "Es un friki de las computadoras".
 En este contexto, "freak" significa  "obsesionado".


----------



## parhuzam

He can also be freaky about computers as they become his reason for being.


----------



## aurilla

parhuzam said:


> He can also be freaky about computers as they become his reason for being.


 
Now _you're_ getting a little freaky.


----------



## zaylha

Pero creo, que me corrijan los anglo-parlantes si me equivoco, que _freak_ tiene además un componente de "miedo" que _friki_ no tiene. Como que a veces un _freak_ es alguien tan raro que da miedo, en plan psicópata o algo así. Por ejemplo, me acuerdo que en "Heroes", la serie, la animadora dice que ella no quiere que se sepa que no puede morir, porque dirán que es "a freak". Esto no se puede traducir nunca por "friki" en castellano. Un friki, en el castellano de España por lo menos, es simplemente alguien que, como dije, vive obsesionado con un tema, pero sin hacer daño a nadie, ni asustar. De nuevo, el ejemplo típico: un chico fan de Star Trek que va por el mundo con las orejas del Dr. Spock. Pues es raro, es un friki, pero no da miedo.


----------



## parhuzam

aurilla said:


> Now _you're_ getting a little freaky.



Now, now..., no names..., I am suggesting other uses for the word as this is a forum of ideas. And, this is for non-English speakers to see how a language works.


----------



## aurilla

parhuzam said:


> Now, now.... no names...I am suggesting other uses for the word as this is a forum of ideas. And, this is for non-English speakers to see how a language works.


 
Just trying to freak you out...


----------



## aurilla

zaylha, 
Te refiero a mi contestación en torno a "freak" (slang) de "obsesionado" / "entusiasta" / "aficionado" no su definición de "raro' / "extraño"/ "deforme"


----------



## parhuzam

I am* freaked* if that is the correct verb usage. Is there such a thing as a *freaker*? or can I be considered the* freakee*?

I will check with the OED......(It rhymes by accident.)


----------



## aurilla

You can also be in a freak. or freaked, meaning in a state of frenzy.

I don't know about freaker.


----------



## parhuzam

There is also *"a freak of nature" * (fuera de lo normal), que no tiene que ver con espanto o miedo.


----------



## aurilla

"Freak of nature" would be "un fenómeno de la naturaleza".


----------



## jeff666

Geek y nerd, por lo que he oído parece que se aplica "matadito", "sabihondo", "cerebrito".


----------



## mariposita

> pero *geek y nerd* son intercambiables en el inglés...


 
Como dije arriba, para mí, no lo son en muchos contextos. Por ejemplo (y hablo del uso en España y los EE.UU.):

Está organizando una fiesta de Orgullo Friki.
He's organizing a Geek Pride festival. (nerd no sirve aquí)

Es un empollón. Pasa toda su vida en la biblioteca para sacar la matrícula de honor.
He's a nerd. He spends his whole life in the library so he can be at the top of the class. (geek no sirve aquí)

She's a freak. 
Es una exagerada. Es un bicho raro. (nada que ver con friki, ni empollón)

Las definiciones en Urban Dictionary captan la diferencia bastante bien.



> un _freak_ es alguien tan raro que da miedo


 
Sí a veces* freak* significa *bicho raro*. Puede tener un matiz bastante negativo que *friki *nunca tiene. Pero no siempre. Freak=friki solamente cuando viene modificado, por ejemplo:

star wars geek (google: 70,700)
star wars freak (google: 35,200)
star wars nerd (google: 35,600)

En una construcción como esta, sí, se puede emplear los tres y son más o menos intercambiables, pero se usa geek más (creo yo).


----------



## parhuzam

Lo siento......pero geek y nerd siguen siendo intercambiables en el inglés...Eso de friki y empollón son significados que se mantienen en España.

Estoy seguro que si hubiera una fiesta de "geek pride" y una reunion de "nerd pride"...los mismos individuos estarían celebrando..

I think whether you choose to use either term it is a matter of personal preference.
And,  a "star wars geek/nerd/freak" are all the same people.

I still think that English, in general, is such a voluminous language that you can use many words to describe the same thing. "The Mother Tongue". Bill Bryson... Willam Morrow, 1990


----------



## mariposita

> Lo siento......pero geek y nerd siguen siendo intercambiables en el inglés...


 
Para ti... para mí--y un montón de otros hablantes--no lo son en todos los contextos. No es una preferencia personal... A lo mejor es una cuestión geográfica o sociodemográfica. 



> And, a "star wars geek/nerd/freak" are all the same people.


 
Yes, I agree with this (as I said above). In this particular usage (that is, *an X geek/freak/nerd*), they are more or less interchangeable. Though I think geek is much more common (and neutral) in the sort of context where you would use "friki" in Spain, which is why I would recommend using it.


----------



## Txiri

I read this thread earlier, and really, share the opinion of mariposita.

Nerd, I would reserve for the gawky intellectual of the high school set.  He or she, is socially inept as far as high school standards go, not a member of the football team, not handsome or beautiful, not "popular", but with his or her own gifts.  

A geek I see as someone whom others (less endowed intellectually)  consider to know "too much" about a certain topic.  

It might be that some geekiness or nerdiness, such as regarding the Star Wars cult, match out completely.

But in other instances, other contexts, I don´t think they are always equivalents.


----------



## Mafalda Lavado

Soy de España...
Aquí "Nerd" es "Empollón" (persona que pasa muchas horas estudiando, se asocia a la persona que decriben que lee mucho, lleva gafas es muy sesuda), viene de que la gallina empolla los huevos, es decir, pasa muchas horas y con mucha paciencia cuidando de los huevos hasta que nacen, dándoles calor igual que un estudiante pasa muchas horas y con mucha paciencia adquiriendo conocimientos que luego darán su fruto y "Geek" es "Cerebrito" (persona que sabe mucho de algo porque lo ha estudiado, es un experto,  tiene talento natural o mucho cerebro, mucha inteligencia, pero no es "friki", pues no tiene el contenido despectivo que se le da a "friki")


----------



## zetoand1

la palabra es

ÑOÑO (alguien que solo hace sus deberes, que pasa estudiando, no tiene vida, es voluntario para decorar la escuela, etc.) un ÑOÑO


----------



## Sur

el_torero said:


> how do you say geek in Spanish?  I'm interested in an equivalent word that would be used in *Spain*.  Como, una palabra que se usa para describir a una persona "geekish?"




En Puerto Rico eso es un fiebrú.  Es decir una persona obsesionada con algun tema o práctica.


----------



## Truebiz88

What is the feminine of "empollón"? Is it "empollona"?


----------

